# هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2008)

اخواتى اعضاء المنتدى

الموضوع دة انا لسة قرية فى منتدى منظمة اقباط المهجر قلت لازم اجيبة هنا علشان تعرفوة

بس الموضوع مش موكد




> اخبار جديد بالدير المحرق ـ اسيوط...
> المسلمين قامو بهجوم علي اهل رزقة الدير وقاموا بضرب السيد منير فهمى الجاولي داخل البيت بالرصاص والامن فرض حرس علي البلد البيت وهو موجد بالمستشفى والوضع سيئ جدا وهذا عديةالمسلمين
> 
> للمسحين يوم عيدالمجبد...وكل عام على هذا الحال للمسحين...وهذاللعلم



ودا رابط الموضوع

http://www.copts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25699


----------



## mansor1_2000 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

*الأخ العزيز أحلى ديانة شكرا على هذا الخبر*
*لكن هذا الخبر غير صحيح فأنا أعرف كثير من رهبان الدير وأكدوا لى أنه لم يحدث شئ من هذا القبيل*
*ثانيا اللينك الموضوع لمنظمة أقباط المهجر لا يوجد به أى موضوع *
*شكرا عزيزى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *الأخ العزيز أحلى ديانة شكرا على هذا الخبر*​
> 
> *لكن هذا الخبر غير صحيح فأنا أعرف كثير من رهبان الدير وأكدوا لى أنه لم يحدث شئ من هذا القبيل*
> *ثانيا اللينك الموضوع لمنظمة أقباط المهجر لا يوجد به أى موضوع *
> ...


 
ربنا يطمنك يا منصور​ 
انا اتخضيت من الخبر يعلم ربنا​ 
الف شكر ليك و شكرآ يافادى​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *الأخ العزيز أحلى ديانة شكرا على هذا الخبر*
> *لكن هذا الخبر غير صحيح فأنا أعرف كثير من رهبان الدير وأكدوا لى أنه لم يحدث شئ من هذا القبيل*
> *ثانيا اللينك الموضوع لمنظمة أقباط المهجر لا يوجد به أى موضوع *
> *شكرا عزيزى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا يا منصور على نفى الخبر 
لأنها بصراحة مش ناقصة 
ارهاب كفاية اللى بيحصل فينا 
ربنا يحمى اديرته و كنائسه و كل بيعاته المقدسه 
و يحفظ شعبه و اولاده فى اسمه القدوس​


----------



## googa2007 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

*ارجو الحذف لعدم صحة الخبر
وشكرا وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

_نشكر ربنا​​_


----------



## mekhael malak (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

*نشكر ربنا لنفي الخبر *


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

نشكر ربنا ان مافيش اى حاجه حصلت 

ربنا يحافظ على كل شعبه وكنايسه واديرته 

امين 

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

اولا انا وجد الخبر بالفعل فى منتدى اقباط المهجر 
فقلت انقلة ليكم ولكن من الواضح ان تم تكذيب الخبر فعلا وتم مسح الموضوع وانا لم اقصد اى شى اخر من نقل الخبر

واسف لو الخبر طلع كاذب


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *الأخ العزيز أحلى ديانة شكرا على هذا الخبر*
> *لكن هذا الخبر غير صحيح فأنا أعرف كثير من رهبان الدير وأكدوا لى أنه لم يحدث شئ من هذا القبيل*
> *ثانيا اللينك الموضوع لمنظمة أقباط المهجر لا يوجد به أى موضوع *
> *شكرا عزيزى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*:new8:

thx alot for telling us
God bless you​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

فعلا الموضوع طلغ غلط وانا اتاكد لما سافرت اسيوط لقريبى النهاردة

وارجو مسح الموضوع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

يجماعة وحتى لو غلط الهدايا والعديات كثيرة كفى ما نسمعة فى المكروبسات والتكسيات ونحن نوجد بداخل الموصلات 
ولا نسيتوا العدية بتاعت عيد القيامة
الهجوم على كنائس الاسكندرية


----------



## روما 1 (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

اخواتى اذا كان الخبر غير صحيح. يوجد خبر اكيد كما جاء فى الكتيبة الطيبية .وهو  
ارهابيون هاجموا قلالى دير أبو فانا بالاسلحة الالية والشرطة لم تقبض على أحد منهم(((


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم ارهابي علي دير المحرق باسيوط ليله العيد*

اخى روما ارجو احضار الموضوع لكى نطلع علية جميعا


----------



## ayman_spider (24 فبراير 2009)

الخبر الخاص بـ  هجوم على احد منازل قريه رزقة الدير دا خبر صحيح  بس دا كان من سنه تقريبا


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

نشكر ربنا لنفي الخبر


----------



## ايمن فؤادوهبة (22 يونيو 2010)

كلما تمسكنا بالمسيح وصلنا الى بر النجاة


----------

